# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  First hair system

## amidala

Hi everyone, 

Im 24 and Ive been losing my hair since I were 17. Ive been taking Minoxidyl for the last 7 years and Propecia for 4 years now.

Propecia works very well for me on the top of my head as the hair in this area has stopped shedding. However, Monixiyl, which I put on the front of my scalp, has almost no longer have any effect. As you can see in the pictures attached, only small hair is still growing out there. 

Even if I know some guys on this website have more serious hair loss issues than I do, Im still very upset by all this. Its been many years since I swore to myself Ill be buying a hair system to finally feel comfortable with myself. Im ready to take the plunge today and would be very grateful if I could receive some advice from you.
Im thinking about getting a custom fitting kit from HD and I have some questions about it:

-	Firstly, how will I be able to precisely measure the dimensions of my scalp for the hair system without shaving my hair? I dont intend to shave it and then have to wait for 2 months to receive my hair system  

-	Secondly, would it be possible to have a hair system just the size of the frontal gulf zones and keep my real hair all around (sides, back and top)? At the beginning, it will be less shocking to see my bare scalp this way. And I have enough hair on the top to be able to do it


Thanks,
A.

----------


## lvlace

Clearly you have recession at the temples and some thinning on top. A few comments and suggestions:
1. Creating a template when you still have hair on top:  I suspect that if you wet your hair you can  clearly see scalp through the wet hair on top of your head. Before starting the template process wet your hair thoroughly. Should work.

  The problem for you assuming you plan to go with a topper rather than a partial(s) is deciding the shape and size of the topper. For those of us with no hair on top the decision is easy. The shape and size matches the bald area. You are not bald. Instead you will be creating "baldness" by shaving after receiving the topper to match the hairpiece. The reverse of the normal process. If I had as much hair on top as you I doubt that I would want to shave my head so that I could wear a topper. But it is your choice.  I would probably go the partial route first.

2. Companies. ....HD is well established.  Probably the largest online seller of hairpieces worldwide.  They even offer video consultations. Talk to them. They will tell you pros and cons of a topper vs partial (s) and the best way to proceed. HD also more expensive than other online resellers. ....about double. Other companies: Northwest Lace,  Toplace,  Coolpiece,  Hairpiece Warehouse, Hollywood Hair. Many others can be found. I do suggest contacting Eric at Northwest Lace. Very experienced. I have never bought from Eric. But those who have really like him and his pieces. He has the most active hairpiece forum on the internet. Toplace (John) also highly regarded. I did deal with John about 8 years ago....2 hairpieces..knowledgeable guy and great pieces. But the other companies mentioned also have many loyal customers. Go with the company with whom you have the best rapport.
3. Partial(s): it is possible to go with a partial to "fill in" the missing hair. Attaching partials requires a bit more skill because of their size and unusual shape. You can do it. You will find that they require a bit more patience in the beginning and perhaps some "problem" solving. But, all hairpieces have a learning curve. For the majority of wearers the learning curve is VERY short in spite of what you may have heard. 
4. Talk to at least 2 suppliers.  3 preferably.  You will then be in a position to make an informed decision.
5. Post results of your consultations. It is always interesting to hear different points of view.

----------


## Candide

Hi Amidala

Lots of good info there from LV.  

No one shaves their head and waits around bald for their first piece LOL.  When you drench your hair it will usually be pretty obvious where you are thinning.  My only tip is that if you are in doubt about a particular area of hair, count on shaving it and include it on the hairpiece.  You don't want the healthy hair on a hairpiece butting up against weak straggly hair - it makes it more difficult to get a nice seamless blend.  With MPB there is usually a fringe of hair which doesn't thin much.  You look like you have good solid side hair.  Bear in mind that the size and fit of the template don't need to be exact - the piece can be trimmed down, and anyway it has a degree of 'give' in it.  

Yes, you can have a system just to bring your hairline down, and in fact that is what I started with.  My first unit was only a couple of centimetres deep.  To be honest a unit that small is fiddly.  I quickly moved on to a front partial covering the front third of my hair area.  That was a far better design, and I used that for several years, although now I have had to expand to a full system.  I have a few pics I can show you if you are interested - email me on emptyheaded1976 at yahoo.co.uk

I strongly agree with LV's recommendation of Eric at Northwest Lace - really good guy who wears himself, and the prices are excellent too.  Hair Direct is great for information and for adhesives etc, but the hair systems themselves are not as good as you can get for less elsewhere.  I get the impression that most HD customers are older less Internet-savvy types who are attracted by the fact that the hairpieces come already cut in.

Good luck with the journey.

----------


## amidala

Hello, 

Thank you so much to both of you for your answers and advice. They are perfectly clear.

I was thinking about contacting HD for my first hair pieces to get started with a full pack of advice. Do you know if its competitors provide the same level of support? I must say  I am very impressed by Northwest Lace, which I didn't know, and by the pictures of the guys on their website. A lot of them look great.

If I understand correctly what Candide wrote, HD provides a hair piece already cut in, which Northwest Lace doesn't? Even so, I guess that when you receive your HD hair piece, you still have to visit a hairstylist who cuts it and blend it with your real hair... So what's the point?

I'll keep you posted on the results of the consultations.

Thanks,

----------


## amidala

Candide I sent you an email :-) Thanks

----------


## lvlace

HD will do the initial cut. But you need to remember that the price for a hairpiece from hd is about double the price of nw lace.

Go to the nw lace forum. Scroll down to the bottom. You will find an ad by Debbie. She does cutins. She is excellent.  She has performed 1000's of cutins. Charges less than $50. Be careful of salons. Many are rip offs.

 When a cutin is performed it is already cut to blend with your bio hair.Sometimes adjustments may be needed however after the initial cut.

Also the hd site has a list somewhere that includes recommended stylists in many cities.

----------


## robincurtz

Y aren't u consider hair transplant dude???

----------


## Dainty M

The is a company Red's Kitchen Sink. Get their Beaucoup Hair Herbal Hair System Scalp Spray or the Lite. They're also on Amazon. You don't need a transplant after using that.

----------

